
Join the Lean Startup discussion at Web 2.0 Expo for free - peter123
http://startuplessonslearned.blogspot.com/2009/03/join-lean-startup-discussion-at-web-20.html
======
nnpptt
100% NECESSARY panelist: Kjerstin Erickson and her Radical Transparency. FORGE
runs as lean as it gets... 70,00 refugees served by over 50 projects (that the
refugees themselves develop) with only 3 US staff and a teeny tiny budget...
she's brilliant and commands the attention of a crowd.

[http://www.socialedge.org/blogs/forging-
ahead/archive/2009/0...](http://www.socialedge.org/blogs/forging-
ahead/archive/2009/01/13/10-things-ive-learned-about-transparency)

(called the LEANEST startup NGO there is)

<http://tacticalphilanthropy.com/2008/12/forge-final-report>

